# Feeding



## cwpowell (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, I just put my fish in last night i have 7 malawi cichlids. I fed them last night an hour after i put them in my tank and then this morning just before lunch. just a couple small pinches.

How often should i be feeding them?

and also when and how long should i be turning the light on and off.


----------



## Eggy (Nov 21, 2009)

I feed my fish 2 times a day, once in the morning once in the evening, but in the evening i usually feed them life food aswell as the usual flakes.
...Though most people just feed them 3 times a day. I just make sure i feed them a little extra in the afternoon.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Set up a 20g Tall guppy breeding tank, just do some wc's feed em and they will produce free food for you constantly.

I leave my lights on, I feed 3x a day( SA cichs) and a treat at lights out of frozen or live fry.


----------

